# Fantail goldfish with trasparent eye?



## kitcatcandy (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

I have been keeping 3 fantails for a while now, and they are all doing well, never had any illness and have lovely fins and swim beautifuly.

I have recently noticed something strange with my red and white fantail. His eye appears to be trasparent.

When you look at a normal fishes eye it has a coloured outside, and then a pitch black inside, and from the front you can see a trasparent cover.

Well the red and white when you look at it from the front has the transparent cover, but when you look at it from the side you can see right through to the inside of his head. Both eyes seem to be like this, and from certain angles it seems like the gel inside of the eye is still there, and parts of it are still black, small pecks, and these are suspended in a trasparent eye.

Is this normal, or a disease? He still seems to be able to see fine, eats fine, and reacts to me coming up to the tank as if he can see?

Any ideas?


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Humm... this is strange.. can you get a picture of it??? I have a couple Calicos where one has two completely black eyes and the other has one normal and one black but i have never heard of transparent eyes. I dont know if its normal but since he seams to be acting fine im not sure if it is a disease or not.. Goldfish find there food by smell, and when you come near the tank he probally feels the movement in the water, so even if he couldnt see he would still do them things.. Do you remember if he ran into stuff in the tank when you first got him, that would tell you if he could see or not.. Sorry i couldnt be of great help and i hope your goldie is fine..


----------

